# Boat build is finished



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm sure that alot of you saw the pictures that Omalson posted this past winter of the boat he and I started building in December. Well due to one of us being busy at work and the other one (Omalson) not working the boat build took a little longer than the past 2 did because there are just to many things that take 2 guys to complete. 

Well the boat was dropped of to my shop on Tuesday afternoon with all the welding and painting completed but needing everything else so after 3 long nights here it is, Finished, Done, Complete ready for a river near you. 

Where was Omalson while I was finishing this...... Thats right on a plane to AK. Yes I'm picking on Owen because he is in AK hunting big brown things, and can't defend himself.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks great...congrats!


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Really nice. Very jealous.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Saweet sled. 
I'm gonna go out to the garage and verbaly abuse my boat, lol.
You guys certainly have this boat building down pat. Thanks for sharing your posts and pics.

J

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

That's a georgeous setup, looks like the hard work paid off! Nice!


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

riverdawg54 said:


> great looking rig.I just have to come and see it in person.I wanted to get up there to check it out while the boat was being built but never did.Maybe some time down the road I can ceck it out.
> 
> did you run the boat yet?Im wondering about the speed you are getting out of it.Do you have a GPS on it?
> 
> I would like to see the 1660 sometime


riverdawg54, if I remember correctly from reading your post, I think you fish the Mo and Grand. If thats correct you will likely get a chance to see it. This was built for one of our friends in Rockford and he mainly fishes the Mo and Grand. I'll be test running the boat later today but being that it's the same size and motor as Omalson's that we build last year, I would guess top speed will be 24-26 mph. If you ever head to Manistee on a weekend send me a PM, thats where my 16/60 will be after this weekend.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice boat! Thanks for sharing

Jimbo


----------



## FSHHNTR (Mar 7, 2007)

Yep...I am happy with it! Just a few more things to add and I will have it waterborne!


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, I didn't get to run it before Scott came and picked it up today. So I can't report on top end but I'm sure FSHHNTR will report once he gets a chance to run it. 
Hope you get it on the water soon or I'll bring CMueller down there and break the boat in like we had to do for Omalson last year. Ok I'll give DReihl some credit to, he did a great job helping with covering the gas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smokepole (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice looking sled. I can see my gear bag on the front deck already. 
Might need a bigger pump to get over the hill tho! :yikes:
Knew that was coming didn't ya Scotty?


----------



## smokepole (Mar 13, 2005)

You'll be seeing this sled alot this fall & winter riverdog.


----------



## DReihl9896 (Nov 20, 2012)

Chrome Crazy said:


> Well, I didn't get to run it before Scott came and picked it up today. So I can't report on top end but I'm sure FSHHNTR will report once he gets a chance to run it.
> Hope you get it on the water soon or I'll bring CMueller down there and break the boat in like we had to do for Omalson last year. Ok I'll give DReihl some credit to, he did a great job helping with covering the gas.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just happy to help. Don't forget that I also played the role of captive audience during you and CMuel's backbouncing clinic. 



FSHHNTR said:


> Yep...I am happy with it! Just a few more things to add and I will have it waterborne!


Are you referring to the Pin ***** decal, Scott? Agreed, you can't get out there with a generic no name boat.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice Boat, Congrats. 

Hope to see it on the water.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice job on the boat guys. Looks roomy, yup always willing to help break in a new boat. I have no problem painting them with blood, spawn and slim then moving on to the next. 
If chromecrazy will help should have the boat painted in a couple hours. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow. I am gone for 1 week and it hits the fan. I am sorry you had to finish the boat without me but I really didn't card about Scotts boat when I boarded the plane for ak by the way we killed some black bears and some halibut. Thanks for finishing it chrome. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

Payment in halibut steak is enough for me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice rig. I love the big boats with tillers.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Amazing how much more room there is compared to a console. Less wiring controls. Just seems like a better way to go for the fishing we do. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

omalson said:


> Amazing how much more room there is compared to a console. Less wiring controls. Just seems like a better way to go for the fishing we do.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DReihl9896 (Nov 20, 2012)

omalson said:


> Amazing how much more room there is compared to a console. Less wiring controls. Just seems like a better way to go for the fishing we do.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah, but what you really like is that the boat operator sits in the back and therefor gets the first drift on most runs.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

First drift or last drift doesn't matter with you moose. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Very nice boat. Not trying to be critical, but I would replace the cable on your winch with a rope just in case you get your anchor caught on a snag like I did once.


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Good advice. The rivers I fish I am not worried about it. But good point

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

I misread the post. It is rope not cable. I thought you were recommending cable. I have had to cut boats free on a river I Alaska before we sank it. Rope all the way and a sharp knife handy. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

That's good! It looked like cable in picture. Now that it's done I'll be looking forward to the pictures of all the fish you guys catch. Good luck!


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

No mark chimera. From peer pressure. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Looks great! Most of us wish we had the skill to do something like that.

Any reasons why you didn't cap the end of the gunnel?


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

I believe mark was the first to make that style of winch. But I am not sure. They are similar in design and cost to a river Larry. Other than that I don't know much. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

1000$ is tough to swallow but it is sometimes worth the money. This is not my boat. The one I run I am putting an anchor wizard on this week or next. I like the idea of free fall and no extra wiring and battery. Scott was able to wire the anchor system into his tiller arm. So it is the push of his thumb and its up or down. It is sweet. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

omalson said:


> 1000$ is tough to swallow but it is sometimes worth the money. This is not my boat. The one I run I am putting an anchor wizard on this week or next. I like the idea of free fall and no extra wiring and battery. Scott was able to wire the anchor system into his tiller arm. So it is the push of his thumb and its up or down. It is sweet.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Who was able to wire the anchor into the tiller handle?


----------



## omalson (Dec 28, 2010)

Lower manistee slower current and lighter anchor - anchor wizard. Grand fast water just put out the money and buy a river Larry or peer pressure. It sucks that they are that expensive but they are worth it. Fast quiet. Strong

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

